# How to cure burl slabs?



## peterrum (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some Big Leaf Maple burl that I slabbed up a month ago and they are about 2" thick. I have them stickered and air drying. On the majority of the burls I will want to remove the bark to expose the wild edge on it. Is it best to remove the bark now or after it has dried. What is the best method for removing the bark without damaging the wild edge. The majority of the bark will be quite difficult to remove and is tightly attached to the slab.

Thanks


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I do that same thing; I use a 2400 psi pressure washer to get the big chunks off, picking with an awl along the way. Nothing but elbow grease will remove the tightly packed stuff in the holes. Some people use a 4k psi machine, they clean the wood much better but will damage the surface if done too closely. It is much, much easier to get the bark off when it is wet.


----------

